# Thinking of starting snow sports



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

This year I began kayaking, and learned all about Mountainbuzz.
The season is nigh over (at least for me) and over the course of my year, I met tons of boaters who ski and snowboard. 
I've lived in Colorado 10 years, and until this year, I'd never been west of Buena Vista, and going out to Glenwood Springs this year, I got to seeing the skiing areas and thinking "hmmm, I could drive out in this".

Questions:
Snow skiing or snow boarding? How do I know which I want to try first?
I've heard that you can get worse injuries snowboarding, but that actually looks like more of the kind of thing I might like? Who knows.

Is it treacherous to drive out into the mountains in the winter? Do they keep I-70 pretty clean, all things considered (sure, there will be shutdowns, etc.). 

Where should a newbie go to learn? Should I beg experienced friends to take me, or should I take lessons (I took lessons kayaking, and learned that I learn more from veterans than instructors)?

Is it absolutely impossible to find places to stay out there overnight in ski season? The idea of driving back all tired and worn down from a day on the slopes leads me to thinking of Toonces, the driving cat (old SNL reference). Plus I live in Colorado Springs.

Gear... What do I need to know about buying gear?
(and i intend to wear a damn helmet!)


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow, 10 years in Colorado and skiing/boarding just came on your radar? Weird.

If you're feeling more inclined towards boarding, I say go with your instinct. People can debate all day, but bottom is they'll both be fun, and you'll become proficient faster at boarding than skiing, even if you take more abuse up front.

I wouldn't worry about driving. When a big storn hits, obviously driving can be a problem. But while you're a beginner, stay home during the big ones and leave the powder for the throngs of others rushing to the slopes.

I just learned from mimicing others and falling a lot, but if you don't mind shelling out the cash, I'm sure the instructors are the best way to go. Remember, not many mom and pops in Chicago taking the family out to Colorado for the summer to learn whitewater kayaking, but they come by the plane-loads in the winter to learn to ski. I think ski instructors at most major resorts in Colorado are probably quite skilled in the art of instruction.

You can probably find places to stay overnight most of the time except major holiday weekends. Expect to pay for it.

Gear - I don't really want to touch this one. Warm clothes that breath, if you ski make sure you start with a good pair of boots. Not sure if it's as important as boarding. I'm you can google for all kinds of info on this stuff. There's certainly not reason to pay lots of money for gear though - esp as a beginner.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

KSC's got some good advice to which I'll add:

Boots will be important boarding also. Whatever you buy and whenever you invest in gear, you'll want to spend more money proportionally on boots than with other parts of the gear. Your first few times out, spend a few extra $$ to rent the gear at the bottom of the mountain so that if there are any problems you can take it right down and get back on the slopes quickly.

If you're a first-timer, don't waste your money and time at the bigger resorts but go to one of the small "family" ski areas such as Ski Cooper or Monarch for your first few times out. These places are generally very friendly and laid back, the instructors will likely meet your needs just as well there as if you were at one of the mega resorts, prices will be much cheaper, and you should be able to park 100 yds from the base area instead of riding a shuttle bus from a huge parking lot. If you're able to find a ski club in the 'Springs to go with, all the better. 

If you're boarding, you should definitely take a lesson your first few times out - it helps a lot to see others going through what you're dealing with and the instructor is someone who's actually getting paid to hang out on the bunny slopes to teach you how to have fun sliding downhhill on snow. Technique is key to any sport and learning proper technique is easy with lessons and hit-or miss with friends. Wear knee & elbow pads if you can get them, a buddy recommends a hocky girdle for learning to board because you fall on your butt a lot.

Have fun!

--Andy


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Definitely check into programs offered by the smaller areas- Check Loveland's Newcomer deal:

http://www.skiloveland.com/skischool/3_class_pass_for_kids_or_adults.htm


Basically- You pay for three lessons at the area and you get a free season pass. A very good deal, and it's not too far from the Springs- maybe about the same as driving to Monarch. Plus, you get to try out equipment rather than buying what you think you might like. You could, in fact, take a snowboard lesson one week, a ski lesson the next, and a telemark lesson the final week- then decide which you like best. It would probably be best to pick one and stick with it, but what the hell- once you have that season pass, you can take the rest of the season to get your skills down. Loveland has a good group tele clinic twice a month, if you choose to go that route- $360 for 3 lessons and a pass: 

http://www.skiloveland.com/skischool/telemark.htm


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I sure don't envy you driving from the Springs up to ski country. It isn't even the road conditions that are a problem, moreso the traffic and other idiot drivers. I guess you probably don't envy how expensive everything is for me though, either.

If you end up in the Vail area, check out www.vailonsale.com. It is a lesser known site by the tourism bureau for last minute deals for lodging.

I like the idea of finding a little mountain somewhere close by. I'm not sure what all is near the Springs, but you can slide down a beginner run and learn just as well at a smaller resort than some place like Vail. You will pay a premium for the biggest resort in the country. I guess if you pick it up pretty fast, then you might be ready to explore lots of terrain.

Q: What's the difference between a first time snowboarder and his instructor?

A: 2 Weeks

I've done all three, so here is my take. Snowboarding definately has a faster learning curve. Skiing is starting to be "cool" again, if you are worried about that stuff. Telemarking is probably the hardest, but maybe it would be more natural if you starting learning it first off the bat. 

Telemarking is cool because:
-boots more comfortable than alpine boots (at least mine are)
-You can put on skins and use them to climb up in the backcountry then ski down
-It is more of an old-school hippy mountain man version of skiing that is becoming more and more mainstream
-If you can master it, Tele turns are graceful
-It is more difficult to learn and harder work, so you get "tough guy" points
-Texans don't tele, so no one will mistake you for a gaper

Snowboarding is cool:
-easy to learn
-slutty snowboard girls get chick boners for good snowboarders
-half pipe, easy in the powder, no tips to cross
-Skiing is like soo 1980s!
-Hmmm these boots are comfy. I wonder if anyone would notice if I wore them to work.


Alpine is cool because:
-Carving high speed turns is easiest on alpine gear!
-hey, it's the new snowboarding! (check the twin tips, bra!)
-Snowboarding is like sooo 90s
-pain + walk like an Egyptian to your car
-A little more versitile (no crying about the cat track to blue sky basin, no unstrapping in flat places)
-My alpine skis have boobs on them (Rossi BC Scratch)
-You can wear a 1-piece Bogner "*** Bag" ski suit and you will fit in with some other skiers


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for that great info, everyone. 
Getting into kayaking and finding Mountainbuzz had made living in this state SO much more rewarding for me. What a great community you all comprise.
I'm going to look into one of those season passes.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, what's a SE'ern gaper like me know about squat, right? Nah, I haven't been on skis regularly in a couple of years (selling one's ass out to the man to pay a mortgage and get rid student loan debts is WAY overrated.... just in case you were wondering!  ), but my $.02-- for whatever that's worth-- was gonna be to check into Loveland for lower-cost lessons and a less bullshit-resort attitude. And to echo WhiteLightning's sentiments, check into the twin tips!

I think I'm actually gonna further dent my off-time from the skis this winter, and try my hand at snowboarding instead?? When boarding first started catching on, I was too young and snobby to give it any credit :roll: , but at 27, I figure I'm just old enough to fall outside your usual range for slutty slope snow-bunnies, but still young enough not to know any better.  Besides, if you can get past their plethora of STDs, those boarder guys are pretty damned HOT! (<-- totally written for your benefit, WL! LOL)


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Both(all) are great ways of sliding on snow. Dont know about skiing getting cool again though, its starting to go the way of Rollerblading. If i see another "freeskier" riding fakie on some green's with that "check me out, i'm goin backwards" look on his face and a Do-rag hanging from his belt, i'm gonna trip him. Oops, i hinted at resorts, big mistake on this board. So dont even start with that BC vs. Resorts shit, you know who you are!!! i love em both

I don't know about this learning curve either, i picked up skiin the first day when i was kid. It took 2-3 days to be able to stand up and link turns on my board though, for me. And your ass and wrist are gonna be hurtin like a mofo when your startin out. Nothin like catchin an edge and gettin ragdolled or payin a visit to scorpion land.

You cant beat a snowboard in powder n park though, but the fastest snowboarder cant beat the fastest skier on groomers neither. You can haul balls on skis!! Guess it just depends what you like. Tele's cool too, gotta respect the tele skiers, plus their usually hippies with some dank nugz. My vote's for snowboarding but i'm a lot bias.

And if you like traffic jams you'll love I-70 in the winter time, esp on weekends. I don't know if i'd call it a traffic JAM though, more like a line of cars stretching from Denver to Frisco.....seriously.

OT: Anyone know where i can pick up Cameron Pass snow totals?? I know one of you tele-skiers got it bookmarked somewhere!!!


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

cameron totals are on the snow report page here
there is link at the bottom to the northern mountains page
they didn't get much


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

When should I look into getting started? When does the season kick off (enough that i wouldn't have to ski/board over rocks).

I'm leaning snowboard, I guess.


----------



## mdre21 (Jun 14, 2005)

*take a lesson*

All i've got to say, is take a lesson. yeah i'm a little biased being that i'm an instructor, but take a lesson, even if it's just one, and make sure it's with an instructor. but the main reasons for lessons include. 1. Safety, not to sound like a dick but i don't want someone who does not know what they are doing getting me hurt because they are out of control, not to mention themselves but i'm not gonna be happy if some one else ends my season, it could cost you your testicles or something. 2. You'll learn how to do it right and it'll be more fun. You'll still get beat up a little bit and your muscles will hurt, but it won't be anything a hot tub and a few beers can't fix. but if you just go out on your own with a friend and struggle through it, you might learn eventually but it's going to be frustrating and it won't be fun. I see it every day, some dad or boyfriend, or what ever, screaming at the person trying to learn and they are crying. Any rate i'll finish, there are plenty of deals out there as illustrated and you'll be much better off taking a lesson.


Peace Everybody, and i'll see you all on the slopes this winter


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I think snowboarding is best learned on a blue or steep green as it forces you to be on edge and make turns.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll Definitely agree with that, i try telling that to every friend that i've had to help start out. Its so much harder and counter-productive to learn snowboarding on flat ground


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with everything said above. Especially lessons. People hate the big resorts but, and I am biased because I work at one of them, they see more begeners than anyone else. I personally have taught about a thousand level one group lessons. I am not saying my technique is the best but with that many people coming through you have a chance to see why many people fail and are able to jump in a correct the problem. The instructors at the big resorts have seen it all before and are for the most part very good at what they do. Just a thought. 

Also like others said you will be able to ride the lift and get down greens your first day of skiing, but progress above that is slow. 

With snowboarding the first few days are very tough and then once a few things click it becomes easier and easier.

Make sure you choose one and stick it out because when you finally brave the snowy roads for a powder day and you can do it competantly very few things in life can compare.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

I had no idea Loveland was so close. Hmm. Crowded? Well who cares if I'm learning and getting a season pass.
I'm going to go with snowboarding.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

The drive from c. spgs isn't too bad if you take 24 to 9 to Breckenridge. Only problem is you end up at Breckenridge. :roll: 

I lived in the Springs for a few years and always enjoyed the drive through southpark to Breck, sure beats the hell out of I-70. From my perspective, consider yourself lucky.

I'd second the recomendation of lessons and plenty of time at small resorts. Monarch would be a good bet if driving from the springs. 

Right on Andy, boots are the key, regardless of how you slide down the mountain.

So far as winter clothing, so long as the temp is below 30 I wear: Expedition weight Gore-Tex shell, fleece jacket, polypro long underwear on top and lightweight fleece pants under a pair of rugged snow pants. So long as there's lots of zippers for cooling off, you'll be toasty down to 0 with that getup. 

Hope you take to it like a duck to water!


----------



## Stone-Free (Jul 8, 2005)

My 2 cents is to head to a small place like Monarch for the first couple of times. The runs and lift lines are shorter which means more slope time for learning your groove, but beware: gapers abound! Texans and Okies litter the hill because it is cheaper than the mega resorts. But they serve good beer there.


----------



## mdre21 (Jun 14, 2005)

if skiing were easy they'd call it snowboarding. :wink:


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

You should ski. With fat skis you can make big fast turns in the powder and still have solid contact with variable conditions such as ice, man-made, and the bullet-proof-no-snow-for-three-weeks conditions that the Summit ALWAYS gets a few times a season. Skiing is more versitile and backcountry access--if you end up like it--will be much easier. You won't have to snowshoe with skis or buy another board--split board--to run around back there. Also, you can go to Mecca--Alta.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

True on going to Alta. If for no other reason, that is a good reason.

Also, don't listen to anyone saying to wear gore-tex pants. Jeans and a Cornhuskers/Longhorns/Jay Hawks Starter jacket are the sign of a true skier. Also, don't forget your neoprene ski mask and ear muffs. Wear this ski outfit even if it is 60 degree spring skiing.

Newby, you better use a full haz-mat suit instead of a condom if you plan on hooking up with any "snowboard dudes" at Sugar Mountain/Ski Beech/Gatlinburg. You also better like real-tree and banjos.

I know, because I learned to ski there.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Hell Yeah! 

Nothing sez "Real Man" than acid washed demin and day-glo yellow gaiters. If you're going to complete the outfit, I would go with the Dallas Cowboys or Huskers Starter jacket and a "fake rasta hair" hat. And glacier glasses. 

OR- one word: MONOSKI* 

Easier shopping trip: 1 piece Vuarnet ski suit + zinc oxide.*


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yo dre,

If it was that easy - they would call it your mother. :lol:


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*What?*

You live in CO Sprgs. You should be looking at Brec and Monarch. Why would you want to subject yourself to driving thru Denvoid twice when you could be cruisin across south park? Hell Wolf Creek's as close as Loveland
and I love it but....minimize traffic and urbanity maximize scenery.


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

And remember, fix the heel, fix the problem.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

If rollerblading were any easier they'd call it skiing.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Whats the worst part about rollerblading?














Telling your dad you're gay.


----------



## mdre21 (Jun 14, 2005)

the only difference between snowboarding and a vacuum cleaner is how and where you mount the dirtbag. :wink:


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

Telemark skiing is for skiers who like to ski slow so "lock 'em and rock 'em".


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

"Mount" being the operative word there, Dre....




WL: what about Snowshoe??? Oh wait, that *is* WV...!  Dude, I am *so* not hooking up with any snowboarding idiots-- esp not of the resort variety! C'mon, when I was like 16 and would visit Mary Jane or Keystone, and those "dudes" were like late 20's and trying to be all over it, it wasn't too hard to figure out the tie that binds 'boarders together was CLEARLY a penchant for skeeze.


----------



## Hammer (Sep 9, 2005)

Actually, I believe snow blades compliment the starter jacket, sweat pants over jeans combo best. 

And don't buy goggles... can you say Oakley "Blades" in all conditions my man?! Chic's will dig you. 

And if you make it to Vail, be sure to "go big" under chair eleven with all the other gapers... I mean cool folk from Texas and Denver. 

(Again, another wasted bit of screen due to the egocentric drivel spewed from Newby... no one cares, go back to your shanty)[/i]


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Again Hammer,
Way to jump in late on the conversation.... guess it was just too much to see everyone else discussing a subject for two full pages and realize you still hadn't been able to add your two cents?? hmmmm-- might wanna double-check on that "egocentric" definition there, hon.

I don't get you or your attitude at ALL. It'd be one thing if you were this much of an a$$ to everyone, but again, I guess it's alot easier to bully someone who lives 1200 miles away, who you've never met and probably never will, and on the off chance you did, you'd still be able to hide behind the anonymity and relative security of a screen alias and feigned innocence-- than it is to bully any of the guys who live right around the corner from you and who you actually have to answer to on a daily basis. 

Niiiiice, Hammer. 
Those are _definitely_ the marks of a real man there, my friend.


----------

